# Tommy Farmer 11' - 3oz to 6oz rod and 656 strikes again



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Truly a great fishing combination


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 11' 3-6 really is a great fishing rod. For some reason it hasn't taken off in sales the way its little brother (11' 2-5) has. I'm hoping the word gets out.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy said:


> The 11' 3-6 really is a great fishing rod. For some reason it hasn't taken off in sales the way its little brother (11' 2-5) has. I'm hoping the word gets out.
> 
> Tommy


I have owned both. The 2-5 is a nice rod but limited to about 4oz. I like the 3-6 better as it is light weight but will handle a wider range of weights. The three to six is my favorite rod for up to 5oz.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surffshr said:


> I have owned both. The 2-5 is a nice rod but limited to about 4oz. I like the 3-6 better as it is light weight but will handle a wider range of weights. The three to six is my favorite rod for up to 5oz.


One of the best all round rods in the CPS lineup....

Tommy


----------

